# Lost a lamb to worms?



## neener92 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yesterday I lost a lamb to worms (I think) after deworming her 2 weeks before with injectable Noromectin. This treatment worked on all my sheep and goats but the lamb I lost and three other lambs. Three were bottle fed (including the one that died) the other was raised by her mother and she is a hair lamb. All were dewormed when I got this new hair lamb whom I knew had worms sinces you could see them in her poo and her belly was large. I retreated all the young ones again today, lambs and goats with the Noromectin and safe guard for goats. Does anyone else know what I can do for my babies also the three lambs alive are kinda anemic (S). Please help me! Am I doing something wrong, this method has workd for me for several years. Hope someone has and idea!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anemic means they have worms doesnt it?  They make a chart to compare to their eye lid called famacha or something. Try it and see


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 20, 2011)

Personally, I prefer the drench wormers as opposed to the injectable wormers. Try using the drench, because if you OD on an injectable, it could send the lamb into shock and they could die (which may have happened in this case?), whereas if you OD on the drench, it's not as harmful.

But before you worm, I would always check their eyelids. If they are white, pale pink, or pink, worm them. If they are bright pink or cherry red, don't.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 20, 2011)

I always check eyelids, my sheep are so used to it I can walk up to all and open their eyelids. But eyelids are light pink to almost white, and these are from lambs that have been dewormed. Have you tried the safe guard goat dewormer? I will be going to tractor supply tonight so give me ideas of what worm best on both sheep and goats. Actually I use the Noromectin because it is so hard to od on, so I've heard.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 20, 2011)

I have used Privermectin with great success, turning their eyelids back to normal the next day. I ordered it off of JeffersLivestock.com. The only reason why I'm not suggesting using the wormer for goats is because it's against the law to use a drug not in accordance with the label (its for goats, so it shouldn't be used for sheep), unless you have a vet say it's okay (so if you still want to use the goat wormer, ask your vet...if they say it's fine, you're good).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

You need to treat them for tapeworms. valbazene or safegaurd orally, I know in goats it has to be treated for 3 days in a row. Not positive about lambs, my guess they also should be treated 3 days for tapeworm loads.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill will the safeguard for goats work you think? How about a safeguard worm block?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 20, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill will the safeguard for goats work you think? How about a safeguard worm block?


safegaurd is safegaurd, doesn't matter if it is goats or sheep. Dose is a little less for sheep, give at the recommended dose and not at 3x the label dose like you do for goats. Although it is hard to overdose safegaurd. Infact, up until recently safequard was labeled for sheep and cattle and not goats. The active ingredience is fenbendazole. 

I have never used a worm block or a wormer that is added to the feed, so i can't advice you on this. 


Valbazene is another story, this can be overdosed and should never be used on pregnant animals. 



NOt sure about equimax horse wormer for sheep, but it sure clears out the tapeworms in my goats. Like by the handfuls. If you research tapeworms you will learn that the safegaurd and valbazene only remove tapeworm segments, were the product praziquantel removes the head of the tapeworms. Praziguantel isn't labeled for dairy or meat livestock in the uSA, it is only sold for pets, like dogs, cats, and horses. 

It is in the following wormers for horses:

Equimax horse paste(ivermectin plus praziquantel)

quest Plus horse paste(moxidectin plus praziquantel). Moxidectin is the active ingredience in cydectin. 

and zimecterin plus horse paste(,ivermectin plus praziquantel) this product has a lower percentage of praziquantel in it than the equimax horse wormer.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 20, 2011)

So the safe guard will work? Like I said I gave the safe guard by mouth and I just bought the safeguard deworming block.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 20, 2011)

And you might try something a little more gentle and just see if it works.  Five ml of unpasteurized apple cider vinegar, 5 ml of garlic juice (you can use a tsp of garlic powder if you don't have juice), a tsp of raw honey, 5 ml of water....bolus with drench tool.  

This worked for my sheep for 2 + years and it doesn't hurt them one bit if you repeat it...you really can't put a sheep into shock with this type of dewormer.  It's good and good for them!


----------



## neener92 (Jul 21, 2011)

I may try this sometime! Also, I think my hair lamb now has bottle jaw.  I would try researching, but the computer crashed and I'm stuck with using my phone.  I really hate all this with my poor animals, I feel like I'm a bad mommy.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Bottle jaw looks like this: http://www.sheep101.info/Images/bottlejaw.JPG
Milk goiter looks like this: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/217/477506325_201d03135e.jpg

Maybe you confused the two?


----------



## neener92 (Jul 21, 2011)

what is milk goiter, and how is it treated? I have never heard of it before that's why I assumed bottle jaw. It's off to one side the right to the exact, I'd upload a pic but my phone just isn't having it. Computer crashed, ipod screen broke, lamb died, it's soo freaking hot out, and sick sheeps....what next!


----------



## neener92 (Jul 21, 2011)

I forgot to mention it's kinda hard.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Well a milk goiter is normal for hair sheep lambs and it goes away on its own.

But your description is a little hard to picture  So as soon as your technology is working I would like to see a pic to see exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 21, 2011)

Please tell me it's not CL!  I'm going to call the vet this evening and see if I can get this mess sorted out!


----------



## neener92 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can send a picture to you via email if that's ok.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 21, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Please tell me it's not CL!  I'm going to call the vet this evening and see if I can get this mess sorted out!


I was going to ask, but didn't want to freak you out. Normally a CL lump is up by the ear on the side of the face, not way down under the jaw. but milk goiter and bottle jaw are normally pretty centered under the jaw.  

maybe a tooth abcess if it's more on the side by the jaw.  

Don't leave it break open in the field, put her in an isolation pen. 

A picture would help alot, you are welcome to e-mail me one as well, I have seen CL, bottle jaw and goiter.


----------



## neener92 (Jul 23, 2011)

Do CL absesses appear and go away all within a week?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 29, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> And you might try something a little more gentle and just see if it works.  Five ml of unpasteurized apple cider vinegar, 5 ml of garlic juice (you can use a tsp of garlic powder if you don't have juice), a tsp of raw honey, 5 ml of water....bolus with drench tool.
> 
> This worked for my sheep for 2 + years and it doesn't hurt them one bit if you repeat it...you really can't put a sheep into shock with this type of dewormer.  It's good and good for them!


We've also done this...but we use a garlic paste and sorghum or molasses (iron rich) and this has worked for us for three and a half years...so far so good!  

Have been told by some old timers that this won't work, but so far it has...and if it ain't broke...don't fix it


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 29, 2011)

Yep...the same old timer that sold me my sheep was also skeptical.  Flash forward three years and he is now using my methods...is even putting garlic powder on his garden as an insecticide.  Says this is the first year he hasn't had corn worms in his corn~ever.  He is 76.  

I think I made a believer out of him when I had my sheep for 2 1/2 years without using chemical dewormers and I returned them to his flock from where they derived...and they made the rest of his flock look like beggars.  Good conditioning, healthy coats, bright eyes, twinning, thrifty on feed.  Same breeding.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 30, 2011)

neener92 sorry I got back so late...you can email pictures if you want some clarification.


----------



## neener92 (Aug 30, 2011)

After calling my vet he said to give antibiotic. After a few days it cleared up. I never found out what it was, but it was definitely in the lymph nod.


----------



## George Wages (Jan 12, 2015)

Does anyone know the dose of Quest with tapeworm additive to give a 100 lb adult sheep


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 12, 2015)

What breed? 100 lbs is a pretty small sheep, most sheep are at least 130-150 lbs. The only breed I see being around 100 lbs is a Shetland... is that what you have?


----------

